# NARBC Arlington Tx



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

The NARBC is in Arlington TX February 11 and 12. Looks to be a good 1 this year. Who's planning on attending? I will be there both days at the Vivarium concepts table, stop by the woodpile and say hello. 

Casper


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be there along with Josh's Frogs - Mike Novy (Rainforest Junky's) will be with us, as well.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> I'll be there along with Josh's Frogs - Mike Novy (Rainforest Junky's) will be with us, as well.


Up for some adult beverages that Friday after setup? I know some GOOD places within 5 minutes of the venue.


Casper


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I'll be making the drive, will anyone have a male BriBri?


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll be going. Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ghost vivs said:


> Up for some adult beverages that Friday after setup? I know some GOOD places within 5 minutes of the venue.


 If the rest of the JF crew is up for it, I am.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Ghost vivs said:


> The NARBC is in Arlington TX February 11 and 12. Looks to be a good 1 this year. Who's planning on attending? I will be there both days at the Vivarium concepts table, stop by the woodpile and say hello.
> 
> Casper


Hi Casper
I will be there Saturday. I would love to buy another bag of your clay mix if you have any. 

-Scott


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

El Saptio Joyas said:


> Hi Casper
> I will be there Saturday. I would love to buy another bag of your clay mix if you have any.
> 
> -Scott


Hay bro, I will have a bunch in the back of my truck. If you want to darken the red, I also will have black iron oxide, my last batch I just added a touch and it gave the clay a cool dark reddish color. I will take a pic...

Casper


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Almost brown









With tree fern pushed into it.









Fts









And 1 of the inhabitants, female blue jeans 










Casper


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Very Nice - I also like the dark. I will def want some iron oxide to help give some variety. The tree fern mix is something I should have done. Thx for pics. 

See you there 

-Scott


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll be vending with some of my rock backgrounds, replica rocks, and some broms.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I should be there on Sat.


----------



## NorthTexasWilds (Nov 4, 2011)

I will be there


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be looking to pick up 1 or more pairs of very proven azureus (w/ line data), as well as leucomelas with a known line that can be traced back to import year at least, and a proven male giant orange.


----------



## oldkid (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll be there Sat, not looking for much, but that always changes when I get there!


----------



## velvety14u (Jul 13, 2011)

Is hoping to get there all the way from Bama ....see ya there!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I will be there as well.
Looking forward to it. : )


-Beth


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

Zack, it's been a long time since u moved. I'll be there vending come say Waz Up! Urban Albino


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Was a good turnout today. Lots of good frogs, plants, feeders, supplies and people! Looking forward to Sunday.

Casper


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh's Frogs will be having hella good deals on remaining Exo Terra glass enclosures at the show tomorrow (come and ask in person!), so make sure to stop by!


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Was a great show w opportunity to meet many froggers in person including the Josh's frog staff and Rainforest Junkies.

Get out there today if you didn't go yesterday!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

We had a great time in Texas, and will definitely be back next year! It was nice meeting everyone!


----------

